# Asus X7BJN TY121 HDD tauschen, nur Deckel geht nicht auf



## Idefix Windhund (8. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag Leute,
ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Asus X7BJN Laptops. Ich möchte gerne meine alte SSD einbauen. Auf dem Boden des Laptops befindet sich für RAM und HDDs ein riesen Deckel. Doch wie zum Geier bekomme ich diesen ab?

Der Deckel ist nirgends verschraubt. Ich habe noch mit sämtlichen Schraubendreher versucht den Deckel hoch zu hebeln. Aber das Ding sitzt fest. Wie bekomme ich diesen also herunter? Unter den Gummifüßchen befinden sich auch keine Schrauben. Ich bin ratlos  Mein erstes Laptop ohne schrauben und doch hält es Bomben fest. Muss ich den Deckel über die Tastatur von Oben aufschrauben? Dazu habe ich nicht wirklich lust. Das Gerät ist nicht mal 12h alt  Hat da jemand mal einen Plan.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2010)

Sind denn unten keinerlei andere Schrauben zu sehen? Was ist mit der Anleitung? Bei den letzten 4-5 Notebooks, die in meiner Familie angeschafft wurde, war immer auch ein Hinweis, wie man die HDD wechseln kann. Ggf. isses auch in einer separaten "Kurzanleitung"


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind denn unten keinerlei andere Schrauben zu sehen? Was ist mit der Anleitung? Bei den letzten 4-5 Notebooks, die in meiner Familie angeschafft wurde, war immer auch ein Hinweis, wie man die HDD wechseln kann. Ggf. isses auch in einer separaten "Kurzanleitung"


Nein am Boden des Laptops ist keine einzige Schraube  Habe ich in meinen vielen Berufsjahren selbst noch nie gesehen 

Als ich so verzweifelt durch die Festplatte klickte fand ich doch ein Elektronisches Handbuch. Und siehe da, mit 3x so viel Seiten wie das gedruckte Handbuch. Und ich muss bei dem Gerät erst die Tastatur abnehmen. Unter der Tastatur befinden sich einige Schrauben die ich lösen muss. Danach kann ich den Deckel abnehmen 

Asus hat sich den 2. HDD Käfig gespart  Aber ne SSD und ein bisschen Karton geht das alles schon. Ging im Acer auch


----------



## berniert (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Gameserver,

benötige die Elektronische Anleitung um an die HDD zu kommen..Habe die Festplatte leider gelöscht..Können Sie mir die Anleitung zuschicken..
Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Gruss
Billi


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Februar 2011)

berniert schrieb:


> Hallo Gameserver,
> 
> benötige die Elektronische Anleitung um an die HDD zu kommen..Habe die Festplatte leider gelöscht..Können Sie mir die Anleitung zuschicken..
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus
> ...


 
Ich habe doch schon per PN gesagt das die Schrauben unter der Tastatur sitzen. Die Tastatur lässt sich einfach heraus hebeln. Sind ca. 6 - 8 Schrauben. Und selbst wen die Anleitung vorhanden ist ... eine Demontage Anleitung ist da eh nicht drin. Genauso wenig schweigt man über das BIOS und noch um einiges mehr.


----------

